# Swissvax - warm wet glow or harsh dry reflection?



## keithsto (Jun 8, 2007)

I've used Collinite 915 for a while and to be honest the shine is too harsh, the car doesn't 'glow' or have a wet look. Its also quite difficult to use, especially of you do more than one panel at a time. I read that the durability is among the best and this would seem to pan out.

I've also used Chemical Guys 50:50 Connoisseurs paste wax and it produces a lovely glow and wet look on the car. It is quite soft which makes it easy to apply but also easy to use too much. Durability doesn't seem on a par with the collinite although to be fair I wax the car after each wash so it doesn't really matter.

Question is, I've heard many many recommendations for Swissvax, the only downside seems to be the price, but I don't want to buy it to be disappointed with the product. I'd prefer something to have more of a wet glow than a harsh dry shine if that makes sense. Anyone have any experience of this please? It would be nice if Swissvax sold trial pots ha-ha!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I don't find swissvax [bos or onyx] have a wet look , just a great long lasting shine but very easy to use ,,,, so if you want a wet look i would say no  great deep reflection yes 8) 8)


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

I would consider Onyx if your not wanting to spend a lot and still get amazing results.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Onyx would be a good choice, however for even more sensible money I would try Victoria Concours wax.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Swissvax Saphir:










Wet enough :wink:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Remember a wet look will come more from a decent machine polish that the wax or sealant you use...


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

ahaydock said:


> Remember a wet look will come more from a decent machine polish that the wax or sealant you use...


Very true, I'd spent the day doing that to mine before the Saphir was applied.


----------



## keithsto (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for all of the comments.

I bought some Mirage (Saphir) along with the entry kit from a very helpful man in Knaresborough yesterday 

I'll be having my first go with some clay bar and applying the new products next week, all things being well. Wish me luck!

Has anyone heard of Dave (Jac-in-a-box) lately?


----------

